# Post pct acne



## Hollywood72

I've been off cycle for over two months, pct was the standard nolvadex and clomid protocol. 

About a week ago I started breaking out a lot. Chest, back, and forehead. I barely broke out at all during my cycle but now it's getting annoying. Bloods done after cycle and into pct showed estro at 27. Haven't had them done since. Anyone else get it way after cycle?


----------



## losieloos

I got it from clomid but its gone by now, I used that Neutrogena acne shower soap it helps a lot. I only got it on my chest btw.


----------



## PillarofBalance

That would happen to me too... Sucks but deal with it. Its common.  Goes away in time. Some empirical evidence that hormone recovery doesn't happen fully in 4 weeks. This is why its time on plus pct = time off


----------



## mistah187

def use the nuetrogena. it helped for me.


----------



## coltmc4545

Had acne that lasted 8 months after a cycle once. That's the only thing I hate about gear.


----------



## Four1Thr33

I can relate as well.   Only got acne after end of last cycle.  It's been 4 months and its still being an issue


----------



## gymrat827

acne soap/face wash

Vit B5 if things really get bad.


----------



## losieloos

Also try to consume a good amount of good fats that should help.


----------



## gymrat827

vit B5 does it... but you have to keep upping the dose or it loses effect.  it really works.


----------



## Shane1974

Second week of PCT. My back is LIT up, bro.


----------



## Hollywood72

I'm washing my face like a damn teenage girl. Using some acne stuff the wife has. I actually think its the nutrigena. Started tanning too.


----------



## SuperBane

How much does tanning actually help?


----------



## gymrat827

Shane1974 said:


> Second week of PCT. My back is LIT up, bro.



vit B5.  start taking 2-3g ED, taper up as needed.  it loses effect so every wk id up the dose by 1g.  

tanning is ok.  id say add it to your arsenal, but its only going to help if you washing and doing whatever else you do to keep skin clear.  


trust me, i had lots of ance as a kid/teen..... once i start 500mg of tes E shit went nuts.


----------



## staxs

I used to have really bad acne as a teenager then my derm put me on Acutane for 6months zapped it all away. until i met deca then it was a nightmare ......


----------



## jennerrator

dude, I only broke out after my cycle...think it's just the purging process


----------



## Mean Machine

i got acne really bad on my current cycle, so my girlfriend ordered me some sulphur soap from the pharmacy she works at.   it is working really great for me.   i wish i knew about this stuff before.         i heard suflhursoap dot com    is a good place to order from and it is a little cheaper there.     i would give this a shot,   its only 6$ a bar


----------



## losieloos

any updates?


----------



## Hollywood72

It's starting to clear up. Most all of it is go e from my face. It's still minor on my back and there are 4 huge spots on my chest that don't want to leave, yet. 

I've been washing my face twice a day using ivory plain soap and then some acne wash. It's not nutragina but I'll get the name if someone wants it. 

I think it'll all be gone soon


----------



## hogs4us2

I'm starting HRT 2 injections a week at 50ml........I to had acne growing up bad........Should I start taking vitamin B5, along with the HRT, or should I wait and see..........Where do you get vitamin B5, is it a prescription based vitamin and do you do injections or pill form?


----------



## hogs4us2

Ok, Guys here is what I've found out about ACNE while doing CYP Testosterone.......They Swear by it!.........What's your thoughts?

Alas I have found the answer. Thanx to my dermotologist. Clearasil's new formula has Benzyl Peroxide. Put a toothpaste sized squeeze in your hands and add some water from the tap. Rub hands together and cover face/head/neck, shoulders, and upper arms. One morning then again bedtime. Take 500mg vit B5 daily.

To lower DHT dose Beta Sistosterol and Stinging Nettle (root)  3 X daily.


----------



## motark

Accutane works wonders, I have never ran a cycle but I'm sure it will clear anybody up. If you have insurance it's really cheap, takes about 5 months but I was clear by month 3. Drys the shit out of your skin though so be prepared.


----------



## Supra

Yea clomid gives me the worst bacne and oily skin


----------



## ricnixon

sulphur soap helped me a lot also.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ricnixon said:


> sulphur soap helped me a lot also.




I've used that before. Didn't realize it had sulfur in it. Until my face kinda smelled like eggs.


----------

